# Ultralube Axles



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Just wondering








Anyone routinely using the Ultralube zerk fittings to lube their wheel bearings? According to my owners manual, it says I should be able to give the fittings a couple of quick squeezes of the grease gun and not repack by hand each time.
Anyone have experience ..good or bad?








I know some of the Rv mechanics don't like them because they work in the blind..either too much or too little grease I suppose.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lazybonz(aka Bill) said:


> Just wondering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can plug off the rubber plug and see into the bearing. This way you can actaully see the grease and know if you have too much or not enough.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just wondering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can plug off the rubber plug and see into the bearing. This way you can actaully see the grease and know if you have too much or not enough.
[/quote]

I grease mine with a quike squeeze just before a trip. Pulling the rubber plug will only give you access to the zerk fitting so there isn't really anyway to check how much grease you have withe out pulling the hub.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I use 'em. And plan on repacking by hand this year when I pull the wheels to check the brakes.

Tim


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

In my search for Axle, bearing and brake service info, I found the following which might be helpful to some .
http://www.al-kousa.com/pdf/alkobrochure.pdf
I don't know how to add a linky thingy here...you may have to cut and paste.
But it is a complete manual for our axles including brake service info.

Bill


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

Don't overgrease, I made the mistake of using a pneumatic grease gun and got happy on ther trigger. Made a mess blew out the back seals and had to replace all the brakes. Use a manual gun and only a few EASSSSSSY pumps while spinning the wheel seems to work fine.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jgheesling said:


> Don't overgrease, I made the mistake of using a pneumatic grease gun and got happy on ther trigger. Made a mess blew out the back seals and had to replace all the brakes. Use a manual gun and only a few EASSSSSSY pumps while spinning the wheel seems to work fine.


that is good advise!!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

The only advantage to removing the bearings for repack is it forces you to check the brakes.

I checked brakes, repacked and replaced seals last season. 
I alternate. 
This year I just used the zerks and pumped grease till it oozed out clean.


----------

